#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای مالتی مدیا | multimedia Software >  > سوال: نرم افزار ایمیج گرفتن دیسک های قفل دار

## mj_blue

با سلام و احترام خدمت دوستان و اساتید عزیز
تعدادی DVD دارم و نیاز دارم از آنها ایمیج بگریم
خودم همیشه سنتی کار میکنم از نرم افزار Clone CD برای گرفتم ایمیج استفاده میکنم
------------------
ولی سکتور رید ارور دارم
--------------------
الکل 120% هم تست کردم و خیلی نرم افزار های دیگر
دوست داشتم ازتجربه اساتید گرامی استفاده کنم تا مشکلم حل بشه
متشکرم

----------

*BAGHERI*43*,*kh.a*,*mohamad1357*,*naser1111*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Yek.Doost

سلام
اون سی دی ها یا دی وی دی ها چی هستند ؟
وقتی با کلون سی دی ایمیج میگیری روی چند دردصد گیر میکنه ؟ با الکل چطور ؟

----------

*A.R.T*,*amir99*,*BAGHERI*43*,*kh.a*,*mj_blue*,*mohamad1357*,*naser1111*,*nekooee*

----------


## A.R.T

> با سلام و احترام خدمت دوستان و اساتید عزیز
> تعدادی DVD دارم و نیاز دارم از آنها ایمیج بگریم
> خودم همیشه سنتی کار میکنم از نرم افزار Clone CD برای گرفتم ایمیج استفاده میکنم
> ------------------
> ولی سکتور رید ارور دارم
> --------------------
> الکل 120% هم تست کردم و خیلی نرم افزار های دیگر
> دوست داشتم ازتجربه اساتید گرامی استفاده کنم تا مشکلم حل بشه
> متشکرم



درود
بحث شکستن قفل بر خلاف قانون کپی رایت و ممکنه  بر خلاف مقررات انجمن باشد
شما برای شکستن هر قفلی باید در وحله اول بدونید نوع قفلی که روی  CD  یا DVD گذاشته شده چه قفلی هست.
معمولا قفلهای که در زمان ایمیج گیری با ارور همراه هست اصطلاحا ReadError نام دارند
نرم افزارهایی هم  هست که نوع قفل را شناسایی مکیند مانند Clony***
در Clone cd تنظیمات Fast Read Error-skip را روی حالت فعال قرار داره
در Alcohol 120% هم همین گزینه هست که باید تیکش را بزنید
در نهایت اگر نوع قفل را بدونید بهتر میشه از سد قفلی که گذاشته شده رد شد.

عنوان تاپیک را هم اشتباه زده بودید که اصلاح شد

----------

*amir99*,*BAGHERI*43*,*kh.a*,*mj_blue*,*mohamad1357*,*naser1111*,*nekooee*,*rashidi235*,*Yek.Doost*,*عطاالله*

----------


## mj_blue

> وقتی با کلون سی دی ایمیج میگیری روی چند دردصد گیر میکنه ؟ با الکل چطور ؟


دوست با صفای من بدبختی 0 درصد میمونه




> در Clone cd تنظیمات Fast Read Error-skip را روی حالت فعال قرار داره
> در Alcohol 120% هم همین گزینه هست که باید تیکش را بزنید


سلام و احترام در Clone CD بلدم ولی تا آخر که میره دیگه ایمیج قابل اجرا نیست
فردا با الکل تست میکنم این گزینه که گفتید را توجه نمیکردم و نتیجه را اعلام میکنم




> بحث شکستن قفل بر خلاف قانون کپی رایت و ممکنه بر خلاف مقررات انجمن باشد


به خاطر اینکه میدونم هممون قانون کپی رایت به صورت کامل رعایت میکنیم
چشم دیگه اینجور سوالی را تکرار نمیکنم

----------

*BAGHERI*43*,*kh.a*,*mohamad1357*,*naser1111*,*nekooee*

----------


## kh.a

1.نوع دی وی دی چیه ؟ نرم افزار ؟ صوتی ؟ ویدیویی ؟

2.دی وی دی ها اورجینالن یا رایتی ؟ 
چون اگه رایتی باشند ممکنه در ظاهر سالم باشند اما اصل فایل  ها مشکل داشته باشند .

3. با نرم افزار isobuster دی وی دی را باز کن و یک عکس از محتویات دی وی دی بزار 
برای مشخص شدن تعداد تراک ها و داشتن تراک 0 .

4. آیا با کپی پیست و ساخت  یک ایمیج جدید تست کرده اید ؟
بهتره برای این کار از UltraISO استفاده کنید .

کلا دی وی دی ها و سی دی هایی که از بد سکتور برای قفل گذاشتن استفاده می کنند ساختار ضعیفی دارند و فقط روند این کار رو کند می کنند .

----------

*BAGHERI*43*,*farzad_yousefi*,*mj_blue*,*mohamad1357*,*naser1111*,*nekooee*,*Yek.Doost*,*عطاالله*

----------


## nekooee

سلام
دوستان راهنمایی های خیلی خوبی کردند. خوشحالم که دوستانی متخصص تو سایت هستند و میتونیم با هم مشکلات رو حل کنیم.

clone CD و alchol 120% روی قفل های جدید زیاد تأثیر گذار نیستند مخصوصا DVDها.... ولی نرم افزار AnyDVD به نظر عملکرد بهتری داره. این رو هم تست کنید بد نیست. ممکنه بتونه از قفل رد بشه. البته قفل نرم افزارهای ایرانی کمی سخته شکستنش و معمولا از روشهایی استفاده میکنن که نرم افزارهای معمول حداقل نتونن اونها رو بشکنن.
من هم اشاره میکنم اگر نرم افزار ایرانی هست بهتره کپی رایت نرم افزار را رعایت کنید و به حقوق نویسنده اون احترام بذاریم.
با تشکر

----------

*A.R.T*,*BAGHERI*43*,*farzad_yousefi*,*fkh52000*,*kh.a*,*mj_blue*,*mohamad1357*,*naser1111*,*reza_476*,*Yek.Doost*,*عطاالله*

----------


## Yek.Doost

سلام
هنوز جواب سوال اولم رو ندادی ؟ این سی دی یا  دی وی دی چیه ؟اسم شرکت تولید کنندش ؟
پس به چیزی که میگم دقت کن
با نرم افزار isobuster از سی دی یکی ایمیچ بگیر
در حین ایمیج گرفتن هر جا قفل کرد . زود سی دی رو در بیار و سی دی رام رو بدون سی دی بذار - مشاهده میکنی که برنامه همون یک درصد رو رد میکنه و از دوباره سی دی رو بذار
مثال
یک سی دی اموزشی درسی داشتم -که کل حجم سی دی 200 مگابایت بود . ولی داخل اون یکی فایل به اسم نگهبان بود -جالب اینجا بود که حجم همون فایل 3 گیگابایت بود . خلاصه با هر برنامه میخواستم رایت کنم تا به همون فایل میرسید هنگ و یا استپ میکرد.تا جایی که یادمه اکثر سی دی ها رو میخاستم ایمیج بگیرم دیگه توی 3 درصد متوقف میشدن. دیگه  با برنامه isobuster اشنا شدم و موقع ایمیج گرفتن هر جا هنگ میکرد زود سی دی رو در می اوردم و خوده برنامه اون رو رد میکرد و بعدش مجددا سی دی رو میگذاشتم 
خیلی پیگیر این قضیه شدم .بعدن ها خودم قفل های داخل سی دی جا میدادم که تا 45 گیگابایت هم میرسید.
دوستان عزیز 
اموزش  شکست قفل هیچ مشکلی نداره و تجربه های ما ها رو بالاتر میبره
کپی کردن در تعداد بالا از اون سی دی ها اشکال شرعی دارد و حتما باید از سازنده و یا صاحب اون اجازه و حلاللیت طلبید

----------

*BAGHERI*43*,*farzad_yousefi*,*fkh52000*,*jfrras*,*kazem22*,*kh.a*,*mj_blue*,*mohamad1357*,*naser1111*,*Parya9*

----------


## nekooee

البته کپی کردن یک عدد آن هم صحیح نیست  :نرم افزار ایمیج گرفتن دیسک های قفل دار:  ولی خب برای شکستن قفل سی دی دشمنان ایران خوبه یاد بگیریم  :نرم افزار ایمیج گرفتن دیسک های قفل دار:

----------

*fkh52000*,*jfrras*,*kazem22*,*kh.a*,*mj_blue*,*mohamad1357*,*mosaffa*,*naser1111*,*Yek.Doost*,*عطاالله*

----------


## Yek.Doost

:نرم افزار ایمیج گرفتن دیسک های قفل دار:  :نرم افزار ایمیج گرفتن دیسک های قفل دار:  :نرم افزار ایمیج گرفتن دیسک های قفل دار:  :نرم افزار ایمیج گرفتن دیسک های قفل دار:

----------

*BAGHERI*43*,*kh.a*,*mj_blue*,*mohamad1357*

----------


## mj_blue

اصلا نمیدونم چجوری تشکر کنم وقتی میبینم دوستانی مثل شما دارم که همه جوره کمک همدیگه میکنن احساس غرور میکنم :نرم افزار ایمیج گرفتن دیسک های قفل دار: 



> Fast Read Error-skip را روی حالت فعال قرار داره
> در Alcohol 120% هم همین گزینه هست که باید تیکش را بزنید


همین الان که دارم مینویسم همین کار ها را کردم و در حال ایمیج کرفتن هست ( ببینیم چه میشود )





> 3. با نرم افزار isobuster دی وی دی را باز کن و یک عکس از محتویات دی وی دی بزار
> برای مشخص شدن تعداد تراک ها و داشتن تراک 0


قبلا با این نرم افزار امتحان کردم نشد  :نرم افزار ایمیج گرفتن دیسک های قفل دار: 





> من هم اشاره میکنم اگر نرم افزار ایرانی هست بهتره کپی رایت نرم افزار را رعایت کنید و به حقوق نویسنده اون احترام بذاریم.


استاد خودم نکویی عزیز میگم خارجیا آدم نیستن ( فقط اگه ایرانی بود؟؟؟!! )





> با نرم افزار isobuster از سی دی یکی ایمیچ بگیر
> در حین ایمیج گرفتن هر جا قفل کرد . زود سی دی رو در بیار و سی دی رام رو بدون سی دی بذار - مشاهده میکنی که برنامه همون یک درصد رو رد میکنه و از دوباره سی دی رو بذار


تا الان اینجوری تستش نکردم چشم الان میزنم توی تست






> البته کپی کردن یک عدد آن هم صحیح نیست ولی خب برای شکستن قفل سی دی دشمنان ایران خوبه یاد بگیریم


دقیقا این هم مال اعادی کفر بود گفتم یک مشت محکم بکوبم توی دهانشون ( خوب حالا کمکم کنید)

----------

*BAGHERI*43*,*kazem22*,*kh.a*,*naser1111*,*عطاالله*

----------


## kh.a

PreGap Image Builder - Télécharger - 4shared
clone 2.5.6.2 - Télécharger - 4shared

هر چند به سوالات ناقص جواب دادی و ما هنوز نفهمیدیم باید چه کمکی بکنیم .
اصلا محتوا رو مشخص نکردی - ساختار سکتور ها در انواع مختلف دیتا متفاوت هست 
عکس ایزوبوستر هم نذاشتی 

اما با تمام اوصاف از دوتا نرم افزار بالا غافل نشو امیدوارم کارت راه بیوفته .

در ضمن هیچ فرقی هم نمیکنه اصل سی دی یا دی وی دی مال کی باشه
حقوق مصرف کننده به مصرف کننده اجازه میده برای محتوایی که پول پرداخت کرده بتونه کپی پشتیبان تهیه کنه 
چون همیشه احتمال از بین رفتن نسخه اصلی هست
بنابراین هرگونه سی دی یا دی وی دی قفل دار که این حق مصرف کننده رو پایمال می کنه رو باید کپی کرد 
چون فلسفه قفل یه جور بی احترامی به مصرف کننده هست .

----------

*BAGHERI*43*,*mahar*,*mj_blue*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## mj_blue

از همگی تشکر فراوان میکنم به کمک یه دوستان ایمیج ISO گرفته شد ، تستش هم کردم درست بود
طی امروز فردا کارهای انجام شده را به صورت تصویری به صورت آموزش مینویسم توی همین تاپیک

----------

*azade1992*,*BAGHERI*43*,*reza_476*,*yaghob20*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## parsimehr

لطف میکنید این آموزش رو خلاصه بزارید؟

----------


## mohtashami m

مهندس با چ نرم افزاری میشه راهنمایی کنید ممنون

----------

